# Η διατροφική παράδοση στην Ελλάδα. Ιστορικές και πολιτιστικές διαδρομές



## nickel (Jan 18, 2011)

Αντιγράφω από το ιστολόγιο του Dr Moshe:

_Erst kommt das Fressen, dann kommt die Moral_, έγραφε ο Μπρεχτ στην _Όπερα της πεντάρας_. Αν μείνουμε μόνο στον χρονικό χαρακτήρα αυτής της πρότασης, οπωσδήποτε θα εκπλαγούμε παρατηρώντας πώς και σε ποιον βαθμό αυτή η βασική ανάγκη για τροφή έχει επηρεάσει τον τρόπο ομιλίας μας. Αν αναλογιστούμε ότι τα πρώτα γραπτά μνημεία τής Ελληνικής είναι κατάλογοι κυρίως τροφίμων (της Μυκηναϊκής εποχής, π.χ. μέλι, σίτος, λάδι), θα εντυπωσιαστούμε ακόμη περισσότερο όταν συνειδητοποιήσουμε ότι το διατροφικό λεξιλόγιο έχει διεισδύσει σε αναρίθμητους τομείς τής ομιλίας, επεκτείνοντας το γνωσιακό του πεδίο και αφήνοντας το αποτύπωμά του στη σκέψη.

Στοιχεία για αυτή τη συναρπαστική πορεία παρουσιάζει ο καθηγητής κ. Γεράσιμος Ρηγάτος στο καινούργιο βιβλίο του _Η διατροφική παράδοση στην Ελλάδα. Ιστορικές και πολιτιστικές διαδρομές_ (Αθήνα 2010, Βήτα Ιατρικές Εκδόσεις). Οι διατροφικές αντιλήψεις και συνήθειες των ομηρικών χρόνων, της ιπποκρατικής εποχής, οι συμβουλές τού Γαληνού, του Ορειβασίου και μεταγενέστερων ιατρών, τα συμπόσια και οι παράσιτοι, τα μηνολόγια και τα προδρομικά τού μεσαίωνα συναθροίζονται σε ένα εξαιρετικό ανάγνωσμα, που ξεκινάει από τη διατροφή και καταλήγει πάντοτε στη γλώσσα.

Στις 8 Φεβρουαρίου 2011, ώρα 20.00, το βιβλίο αυτό παρουσιάζεται σε εκδήλωση που πραγματοποιείται στη Στοά τού Βιβλίου. Αντιγράφω το δελτίο τύπου προς ενημέρωση των αγαπητών αναγνωστών, οι οποίοι είναι ασφαλώς ευπρόσδεκτοι και θέλω να πιστεύω ότι θα θεωρήσουν πως αξίζει λίγο από τον χρόνο τους.

*Η Διατροφική Παράδοση
στην Ελλάδα*
ΙΣΤΟΡΙΚΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΛΙΤΙΣΤΙΚΕΣ ΔΙΑΔΡΟΜΕΣ

του Γεράσιμου Α. Ρηγάτου,

την Τρίτη 8 Φεβρουαρίου 2011
και ώρα 20.00


στην Αίθουσα Λόγου και Τέχνης
στη Στοά του Βιβλίου
Πεσμαζόγλου 5 & Σταδίου, Αθήνα

ΟΜΙΛΗΤΕΣ

ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΧΡΟΥΣΟΣ
Καθηγητής Παιδιατρικής Πανεπιστημίου Αθηνών,
Διευθυντής Κλινικής, Νοσοκομείο Παίδων «H Αγία Σοφία»

ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΚΙΟΥΣΗΣ
Δημοσιογράφος, εφημερίδα «Ελευθεροτυπία»

ΘΕΟΔΩΡΟΣ ΜΩΥΣΙΑΔΗΣ
Δρ Γλωσσολογίας, Κέντρο Λεξικολογίας

Αποσπάσματα από το βιβλίο θα διαβάσει η ηθοποιός
ΧΡΙΣΤΙΝΑ ΑΛΕΞΑΝΙΑΝ​​


----------



## Palavra (Feb 11, 2011)

*Η διατροφική παράδοση στην Ελλάδα*
Μετά την ιδιαίτερα επιτυχημένη εκδήλωση για την παρουσίαση του βιβλίου τού Γ. Ρηγάτου _Η διατροφική παράδοση στην Ελλάδα_, αρκετοί φίλοι και μέλη τού ακροατηρίου ζήτησαν να έχουν γραπτώς το κείμενο της ομιλίας μου, μέχρις ότου τυπωθεί. Τους ευχαριστώ θερμά για το ενδιαφέρον τους. Η μικρή αυτή συμβολή ακολουθεί ευθύς αμέσως.​
Η ενδιαφέρουσα συνέχεια στο ιστολόγιο του Dr Moshe, http://linguarium.blogspot.com/2011_02_10_archive.html


----------



## Zazula (Feb 11, 2011)

Όσοι ήμασταν στην παρουσίαση απολαύσαμε και με το παραπάνω την εξαίρετη ομιλία τού Dr Moshe· το κοινό την παρακολούθησε κυριολεκτικά συνεπαρμένο, κι έκανε κατόπιν ουρά για να τον συγχαρεί. Δεν είναι τυχαίο λοιπόν που του ζητήθηκε να τη δημοσιεύσει, μετά απ' όλ' αυτά. :)


----------

